# How I was cured



## Muncher (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello,

Just as a bit of background, I had DPD for about ten months. I had derealization, panic attacks, depersonalization, I had every symptom you can imagine. It was "triggered" from smoking spice. I did have a rough child hood and I didn't deal with my issues, which caused my DPD. I had many traumatic events happen to me that I didn't process.

So, I tried everything. But what cured me was a combination of things. Pretty much all the things they advise you to do. Harris Harrington's program helped a LOT. If you use that program along with the usual tips, I'm sure you will be cured as well. If you try going to therapy, use Harris Harrington's tactics.

Another thing that helped me out a lot was eating healthy and exercising. If you are healthy and get lots of sleep, if you're really doing what your body wants you to do, you will have a huge stress reliever and it helps so much. If your body is healthy, your brain is healthy!

A product that helped me with my panic attacks (which I had to the tenth degree almost every day) was Gaba. Gaba is an herb that helps with brain function and productivity. Please take it, it is a life savor. It made my panic attacks go away almost completely, which helped with my recovery. You can buy it on Amazon.

Staying busy and doing more things than just being on your computer at home will help you. It's good to have some relaxation, but being glued to any screen and escaping your life is not helpful all the time. Going out and doing things is what will cure you. Having experiences and not letting this thing beat you down or hold you back helps. What helped me honestly was working full time and going to school full time. Having new experiences and new things to do and new places to go helps a ton.

Lastly, what helped me the most was honestly falling in love. I met the most wonderful person I've ever known, and he made me feel real and normal again. The more time I spent with him the more normal I felt. I know not everyone can magically fall in love and find that special someone, but if you do, you'll be cured.

To wrap it all up, just let go. Explore yourself, try to process your emotions, focus on you a little. Seriously, being busy and being healthy will help you out so much. Find the people you love and are comfortable with and spend time with them. Have fun and live life regardless of DPD!


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Harris Harrington program is only efficient for trauma background?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd just like to add here that falling in love does not cure DP....everything else u did is great tho good on u!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

missjess said:


> I'd just like to add here that falling in love does not cure DP....everything else u did is great tho good on u!


you look different?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmmm see I rlly don't relate to most ppl on here anymore, I think when ppl say DP they mean panic attacks yeah?

It's been years since I had one, relationship or no relationship doesn't do shit for me lol it's just nice being with my partner but ultimately I can't "feel" the love still


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Midnight said:


> you look different?


Yah I have black hair now...I change my hair color a lot


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

missjess said:


> Yah I have black hair now...I change my hair color a lot


you look like the female version of jack sparrow now.

missjess sparrow


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

....


----------



## Muncher (Jun 5, 2012)

L.Z. said:


> Harris Harrington program is only efficient for trauma background?


For me, I have had a lot of trauma. I would say that the program is best for people with trauma. But not necessarily super traumatic things, it could be for instance like growing up in an inconsistent, unstructured home.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

missjess said:


> I'd just like to add here that falling in love does not cure DP....everything else u did is great tho good on u!


Actually, I'd strongly argue that falling in love is probably one of the fastest ways to get rid of DP.

Your turn your attention from compulsively obsessing inwards to having positive future-oriented thoughts that include experiences shared with another human being in the world and not in your head.

You get to experience love and security and the closeness of absorbing all of your attention into the present and outside of your riddled mind.

You have something to do all the time that doesn't involve ruminating over and over again.

You have a real excuse to disengage from your DP thoughts because frankly being in love is a heck of a lot more interesting then thinking about DP

When you're in love you don't need an answer to existential questions...because you just feel good.

etc....

If everyone on this forum could do one thing to overcome there DP - falling in love would be a good start.

Of course, falling in love is not something you can will to happen.

I speak from experience by the way.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

DP_P said:


> Actually, I'd strongly argue that falling in love is probably one of the fastest ways to get rid of DP.
> 
> Your turn your attention from compulsively obsessing inwards to having positive future-oriented thoughts that include experiences shared with another human being in the world and not in your head.
> 
> ...


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

DP_P said:


> Actually, I'd strongly argue that falling in love is probably one of the fastest ways to get rid of DP.
> Your turn your attention from compulsively obsessing inwards to having positive future-oriented thoughts that include experiences shared with another human being in the world and not in your head.
> You get to experience love and security and the closeness of absorbing all of your attention into the present and outside of your riddled mind.
> You have something to do all the time that doesn't involve ruminating over and over again.
> ...


This makes sence 100%. Anything that you allow to take your attention of questioning/thinking/worrying/complaining about this disorder will help you in the recovery process.


----------

